# Neon Noir



## Erikerodri (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello everybody, I was wondering if anybody on this forum has any experience with shooting neon noir? I have a growing interest in this style the more I see it (mainly from Nicholas Winding Refn films) and my interest really peaked when I saw "The Neon Demon". Does anybody know or have an idea how to achieve the fluorescent colors and dark look this in photography? Also, if anybody has any examples of it, I'd love to see them! I attached a few examples that I found on google that are not my images of the look I'd like to achieve. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 28, 2016)

Apparently searching YouTube is beyond your capabilities...https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=neon+noir+using+photoshop


----------



## Erikerodri (Sep 28, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Apparently searching YouTube is beyond your capabilities...https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=neon+noir+using+photoshop



Thanks for the link for the film noir techniques. I'll be sure to look at those when I'm trying to achieve a traditional noir approach. Thanks again!


----------

